# Notes tablettes sur que choisir



## MEROU63 (11 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
ma femme a acheté que choisir et la à ma grande surprise se n'ai apple en tête

1) samsung galaxy note 10.1
2) Apple air
3) Apple mini
4) microsoft surface 2
5) google nexus7 2 eme generation 

vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Décembre 2013)

Qu'avant la tablette, il y a l'OS et les applications que tu veux mettre dessus, l'usage que tu veux en faire.
Ça n'a pas de sens de comparer une tablette androïd et Apple si tu veux l'intégrer dans l'écosystème Apple, par exemple.
Pour une utilisation dans un environnement PC ou si tu n'as rien à faire de la synchronisation et la communication de ta tablette avec des ordinateurs Apple (mais c'est bien dommage de passer à côté de ça...), que ton utilisation est basique et/ou que tu trouves les apps que tu veux dans les deux mondes à toi de voir.
Personnellement, je m'intéresserais donc avant à l'OS que je veux. Une fois ce choix fait, ben, si c'est iOS, y a pas trop le choix, si c'est androïd, je me laisserais plutôt guider par les utilisateurs dans les forums que par Que Choisir que j'ai toujours trouvé à la ramasse, sorti des machines à laver. Mais ça n'engage que moi...
Ici, je lis beaucoup plus de bien de la Nexus que de la Samsung, mais je ne connais pas bien ces tablettes.
Pour la surface, c'est à part. Sauf à vouloir utiliser Office à tout prix, du fait de l'OS, de la logithèque, franchement, j'irais voir ailleurs (iOS ou Androïd).


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Décembre 2013)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. C'est l'intégration qui fait toute la différence.
Quelque soit le classement donné par "Que choisir", mon choix est fait. 
iPad Air 64 Gb wifi.
Et j'en suis extrêmement content
Et mon MBP est à la retraite depuis pas mal de temps déjà à cause de l'iPad...
J'ai eu l'iPad 2 et 4. Je suis passé au modèle Air à cause du 64 bits et de ce que cela ouvre en terme de perspective par rapport aux ordinateurs.


----------



## Gwen (12 Décembre 2013)

J'en pense que Que Choisir, comme beaucoup de monde, compare ces choses la en terme de puissance brut.

C'est sur que vu comme ça, il y a souvent mieux. Mais plus puissant ne veut pas dire plus agréable a utilisé.

il faudrait voir le scrutées de sélection du canard.


----------



## rgi (13 Décembre 2013)

la surface 2 devrais être à la première place et ensuite l'ipad air.

parceque les tab samsung ....


----------

